# MDA compact ActiveSync PROBLEM



## technikfrager (22. Mai 2005)

Servus!

Ich habe seit ca. 24 h ein großes Problem, und komme zu keiner Lösung. Ist ist ein bekanntes, aber in den Internetforen werden meist nie irgendwelche Lösungen aufgeführt.

Ich besitze Win XP, SP2
Ich möchte mein MDA compact per USB Kabel ans Notebook anschließen. Ich möchte dann nicht irgendeine Synchronisation durchführen (mit ActiveSync 3.8), sondern ganz einfach im Windows Explorer Dateien (MP3s) auf den MDA laden. Durch ActiveSync wird ja auch das "Mobile Gerät" unter "Arbeitsplatz angezeigt. Wenn man das "Mobile Gerät" jedoch anklickt, erscheint jedoch folgende Fehlermeldung: "Remotedienste konnten nicht gestartet werden". Diese Fehlermeldung erscheint auch, wenn ich ich auf "Duchsuchen" in ActiveSync klicke. Ich kann also nicht das Gerät öffnen und keine Daten übertragen.

Also, ich habe ActivSync 3.8 installiert, und folgende Maßnahmen durchgeführt:

- McAfee ScriptStopper deaktiviert
- alle Programme von ActiveSync in der Firewall "geöffnet"
- die Ports 990, 999, 5678, 5679, 7428 geöffnet

Dies sind alles Lösungen aus Internetforen, die mir jedoch nicht geholfen.
Übrigens: Das MDA compact besitzt Windows Mobile 2003.

Bitte präsentiert mir eine Lösung, damit ich meine 1GB Sd Card endlich mal nutzen kann.


Danke!


----------



## DerBerliner (4. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

also nach den einschlägigen Windows Mobile Foren im Netz, muss es tatsächlich mit McAfee zusammenhängen. 

Zumindest taucht diese Fehlermeldung erstaunlich oft in Verbindung mit der Nutzung von McAfee Produkten auf.

Allerdings haben die Foren auch nur die Hinweise auf die von Dir erwähnten Ports ausgeworfen.

Es gibt noch eine Kontextmenüerweiterung im Lieferumfang des Resco Explorers, mit der man das Menü "Senden an" um einen Eintrag für den PocketPC erweitert. 

Allerdings basiert auch diese Verbindung auf ActiveSync, also um dieses Problem kommt man wohl nicht rum.   

Wenn Du es aber noch mal in einem der besten Boards zu diesem Thema versuchen willst, so kann ich Dir die PPC Welt empfehlen.


----------

